# Soldar y desoldar smd



## az20 (Mar 9, 2012)

hola compañeros me a tocado reparar una tv lcd y tiene componentes dañados smd vi en algunas paginas web que hay herramientas caseras para desoldar y hay trucos también. si alguien es tan amable de dármelos de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

san google ,pregunta hay az20


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 12, 2012)

si son resistencias o capacitores los podes sacar con un soldador comun, integrados tambien con la ayuda del flux aunqe se complica mas. Fuera de eso vas a necesitar herramientas especiales como estacion de soldado con pistola de calor, etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> si son resistencias o capacitores los podes sacar con un soldador comun, integrados tambien con la ayuda del flux aunqe se complica mas. Fuera de eso vas a necesitar herramientas especiales como estacion de soldado con pistola de calor, etc.



seeeee ,cuando te acostumbras a la estación lo que antes hacías con un soldador común pufff
, pero de poder se puede


----------



## az20 (Mar 12, 2012)

el problema es que la estación bueno en mi país es cara por eso quería las herramienta caseras para desoldar


----------



## marcelo2112 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo he utilizado estas barritas para desoldar, me anduvieron muy bien, fijate en tu pais si lo conseguis. Saludos.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-122576781-barritas-para-desoldar-integrados-montaje-superficial-smd-_JM_


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2012)

Az20, agarrá malla desoldadora (se compra en las casas de electrónica)






Se puede hacer en casa, pero si estás empezando a hacer estas cosas, mejor usá esta.
Sacá el estaño que salga (no importa si queda un poquito), hasta que se vean bien los bordes de las patas a desoldar.

Después te conseguís la aguja de una jeringa: 





Y con mucha paciencia, pulso y práctica (práctica sobre todo) vas metiendo la puntita por abajo de una pata y la calentás hasta que se funda el estaño que la sostiene y levantala con la aguja. Como es de acero inoxidable, el estaño no se le va a pegar. Con práctica el método va rápido y no necesitás elementos especiales para hacerlo.
Lo malo es que necesitás práctica y el integrado que saques va a quedar con las patas un tanto retorcidas (si está quemado no importa).

Otra opción es que cortes las patas (todas) aún soldadas, saques el integrado y después pases la malla desoldadora. Te llevás las patas y el estaño todo pegado ahí.

Eso sí: Cuidate como de hacerte pis en la cama de no romper los pads, porque si no vas a tener problemas para rehacerlos .

Saludos


----------



## maezca (Mar 14, 2012)

que buen metodo cacho... se me hace que si se quiere reciclar un integrado con este metodo se quema por el exceso de calor no?


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 14, 2012)

Compañero az20, la herramienta mas casera para desoldar SMD, Microchip o componentes superficiales es utilizar un simple alambre fino, sueldas una punta a algun componente de la placa, lo intruduces entre los pines, y a medida que vas calentando los pines del componente SMD, vas jalando el alambrito poco a poco del otro extremo de adentro hacia afuera y listo, eso si con cuidado, eso sale en segundos asi sea el Microchip de 100 pines, dejo una imajen de guia de ese metodo,  es el mas efectivo que he probrado a la hora de una reparacion SMD sin usar estacion funciona a maravilla, espero que te sea de ayuda o algun compañero que a la hora de alguna reparacion le sea facil desoldar ese componente SMD

Saludos


YIRO.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> que buen metodo cacho... se me hace que si se quiere reciclar un integrado con este metodo se quema por el exceso de calor no?


Para nada, no se queman.
Pensá que sólo le aplicás calor despuésde haber colocado la aguja en posición y (en mi caso al menos) mantengo el bisel de la punta haciendo un poquito (poquito en serio) de fuerza. Apenas alcanza la temperatura para fundir el estaño, la pata afloja y sacás el soldador.

No lleva más de un segundo de calor en cada pata, pero hace falta práctica...

@Yiro:
Precisamente se me ocurrió usar la aguja después de probar el método del alambre de cobre. Para que funcione bien y fácil (lo de fácil sobre todo) el alambrecito, necesitás sacarle prácticamente todo el estaño o se te pega en el alambre y es más difícil controlar la fuerza. Lleva más práctica que el otro y sólo lo usaría para desoldar chips como el de la foto que pusiste, con montones de pines y que sean blanditos (los he sacado así algunas veces antes de tener mi soldador de aire). Para integrados más chicos, como los operacionales de 8 o 16 pines, me quedo con la aguja, va perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola compañero Cacho esta buena la tecnica de la aguja, si con el alambre fino tiene  que ser esmaltado y si se necesita buena practica, metodos caseros hay muchos como hacer una multi-punta de 4 a 18 espigas huecas en forma de T para desoldar  los pines al tiempo, esos soldadores de aire son buenisimos en el trabajo tenemos uno semi-neumatico, en si hay muchas  herramientas muy PRO y caseras.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 17, 2012)

alguien sabe lo que es el choque termico en smd,o si es mejor dejar enfriar despacio o por el contrario enfriar muy rapido la soldadura para evitar la sedimentacion del plomo en la aleacion de estaño y que asi quede correcta....con eso quiero decir que por ejemplo en japon soldar y desoldar smd es como un ritual,en serio primero se prepara todo lo requerido con minuciocidad y luego se precalienta se desuelda,se limpia,se echa flux,se pega el componente,se echa estaño en pasta y se suelda,se enfria rapido,luego se limpia, y todo como si estubieras haciendo algo....como una CEREMONIA es que no me salia la palabra,sin embargo en europa y suramerica casi nadie precalienta ni enfria rapido etc.etc yo soy de la opinion que como minimo una estacion de soldadura hay que tener ,en la red las hay desde por menos de 50 euros,señores que si son profecionales es obligatorio y si no lo son en cualquier hooby se gastan mucho mas pasta en tonterias...saludos


----------

